# Need quick help please.



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Brother in laws 98 600 grizzly rear wheel bearing on the right wheel standing at rear facing the front. The one right when you take drum cover off. How do I get it out and replace it. Can I pry it out and beat another in or what? It has me stumped. Thanks.


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Noone? Come on someone has got to have changed it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have access to manuals and maps on here you can look up the exact method used to remove/replace that bearing. It's fairly straight forward . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe its pressed in if remember right seems like a Big Bear I had was that way.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

my rear bearings went out for the the bearing in swingarm i took about a 3 foot stainless steel rod and heated it with a torch and this bearing was a hard one to get out i already my rear end and swing arm out because i had to replace rear axle boot and i dont if same on grizz and kodiaks but my rear diff is on the right side and that wasn't the one that went out on mine but it came with the kit so went ahead and replaced it this was the easy one since i had my differental out i just took the cover/plate off my diff which is where my bearing is located i didn't want to hit it to hard because i didn't want to bust that cover/plate this bearing literally slide out(only had to bump the punch) just make sure you put your punch on outside of the race when you knock out the bearings and you will defintely want a torch


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

is it a sra?


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I got it out and replaced.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> is it a sra?


i should have asked that before i made that long post


----------

